# Knife Making Documentary



## satans.barber (Jul 14, 2004)

There was a link to this documentary on britishblades.com, it's a 25 minute program about a British knife maker, taking you through the process of creating a knife from steel stock through to the finished product. It's interesting stuff.

It's got Dutch subtitles but the only commentary is the guy talking in English so it's fine to watch. I'm guessing 'breedband' and broadband and 'smalband' is narrowband. I found the 'breedband' one to be nice quality 

Enjoy:

http://www.werkportaal.nl/Video/Werken aan Werk/865.html

Ian.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 14, 2004)

Pretty cool. Too bad it's british! (ohhh...snaps!)   

Yours,

"Bono"


----------

